# Conexión de celular a celular



## j0r (Ago 30, 2009)

Hola !!!
antes que todo , quisiera comentar que soy nuevo en el foro y quisiera dar las gracias a los organzadores qe hacen pocible este foro , ya qe me a ayudado  mucho .
El motivo de mi tema es el siguiente :
Sera posible conectar 2 celulares entre si de la siguiente manera :

El microfono del celular 1 a las terminales del auricular del celular 2 y 
El auricular del celular 2 a las terminales del microfono del celular 2 . 

Alguien me podria recomendar o aconcejar alguna forma de hacer esto , la finalidad seria el poder transmitir lo del celular 1 al celular 2 . 

Espero y  me puedan ayudar , gracias =)


----------



## Cacho (Ago 30, 2009)

Edité el título de tu mensaje y lo moví a esta sección.
Creo que va a tener respuestas más adecuadas que en Pequeña Señal.

Por lo que describís, vas a terminar haciendo un hermoso acople y saturando todo. A menos que esa sea tu intención, te recomiendo ampliar un poco la información que das.

Saludos


----------

